# Survey: Please tell us how you deal with food sensitivities and allergies



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Mothering and the makers of Tummy Calm are doing some research on food sensitivities and allergies, and are interested in hearing about how your family deals with these issues. If any of your children experience food sensitivities or allergies, please take our survey *here*!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

The survey is still open and Tummy Calm would love to have your input.


----------



## carolinesmyth (Aug 12, 2016)

If you suspect your child has a food allergy you should consult a medical professional such as your child’s doctor or allergist straight away. By following the four day rule of introducing one new food type every four days and knowing which foods to avoid and which foods are safe, you should be able to keep digestive problems to a minimum. A skin prick test or blood test determines if your child has a food allergy. 
Nausea, Vomiting, Constipation, Runny Nose and Wheezing are common symptons of food allergies.


----------

